
Chinese forces prepare to use 'giant fork' on Hong Kong protesters - onewhonknocks
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/terrifying-giant-fork-chinese-forces-18947059?bustcache=1565964839768
======
azurezyq
Politics aside. While seeming scary, this kind of device is actually widely
deployed in China, especially in schools. It proves to be very effective for
police use:

1\. Dull tipped, won't penetrate bodies. 2\. While in use, no direct body
contact between you and the other. 3\. Effective, since human doesn't really
have much strength in the chest / stomach area.

I don't think Mirror chose a good picture for the use, this one's probably
better:
[http://news.china.com.cn/txt/2010-04/30/content_19937607.htm](http://news.china.com.cn/txt/2010-04/30/content_19937607.htm)

Honestly better than guns and more effective than shields.

~~~
noident
People pinned down by these things could have their heads slammed against
pavement.

~~~
SiempreViernes
The police can slam your head against the pavement just fine without tools,
and in any case usually carry sticks that can achieve much the same effect.

------
RenRav
>giant fork

Not a man catcher?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_catcher](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_catcher)

~~~
dirtyid
sasumata

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasumata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sasumata)

------
maximente
> Potential injuries include burns, puncture wounds and welts

yet

> repeatedly do this without long-lasting identifiable physical traces, makes
> them a favoured tool of torture

if i understand this correctly it seems that the risks are either pretty low
or the artifacts don't last very long.

anyway, is the mechanism similar to e.g. Taser? if so seems much ado about
nothing here, American cops have been getting off on using those for decades

------
scarmig
I wonder if these might be safer than e.g. American crowd control tools.

------
rolltiide
I think the bigger news is that China state media actually mentioned Tianamen
Square yesterday and how the response to Hong Kong won't be a repeat because
they have better tools now

and this is the tool?

what a twist!

